# AvPKenpo Is Leaving For A While! Please answer



## KenpoSterre (Aug 29, 2006)

As some of you may not be aware of Mr. Michael Witt, here known by AvPKenpo, is leaving for Taiwan to fight there. Where he is going is dangerous and he has to go through extensive training. He has the possibility to be killed and totured! He will be leaving on September 4th. I want to give him this thread in honor of him. Here is where you can post well wishes, good-lucks, begs to stay. He will be gone for six months-thats if he isnt captured by the enemy... This is pretty serious but its not all doomsday. He's smart and a good fighter and hopefully will come back on time.

Mr. Witt- you are one of the best instructor a student could ask for and I am going to miss you while you are gone. I wish you good luck while you are in Taiwan and I hope that you can come back as soon as possible back to us in Springfield. You are awsome and we all beleive in you.  When you come back everyone is going to be hopefully one belt higher.  Thank for stepping up for whats right. You will be my rolemodel forever.

Good luck,

Sterre


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 29, 2006)

Even though I personally do not know you Sior my hat goes off to you and come home safe and sound best wishes.
Terry


----------



## Drac (Aug 29, 2006)

terryl965 said:
			
		

> Even though I personally do not know you Sior my hat goes off to you and come home safe and sound best wishes.
> Terry


 
Let me echo what *terryl965* posted and add my wishes that you Train Hard and Stay Safe...


----------



## Sam (Aug 29, 2006)

Stay safe!! And thank you for what you are doing.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Aug 29, 2006)

My best wishes go with him.

May I ask why he is doing this?

Jeff


----------



## Carol (Aug 29, 2006)

terryl965 said:
			
		

> Even though I personally do not know you Sior my hat goes off to you and come home safe and sound best wishes.
> Terry


 
Ditto :asian:

Good Fortune to you Mr. Witt!  

And thanks to you Sterre for posting the news


----------



## Swordlady (Aug 29, 2006)

I am also curious about the purpose of Michael's trip to Taiwan.

Best of luck to you, sir.  Train hard, and please come back home safe.  :asian:


----------



## matt.m (Aug 29, 2006)

Good luck and godspeed.  But why?


----------



## KenpoSterre (Aug 30, 2006)

he is going into war and fighting. It has not been on the knews but in Taiwan there has been alot of war going on. Its not a great place to be. THere are many violent outbreaks.


----------



## Drac (Aug 31, 2006)

matt.m said:
			
		

> Good luck and godspeed. But why?


 
What he said.. Why???


----------



## Swordlady (Sep 1, 2006)

KenpoSterre said:
			
		

> he is going into war and fighting. It has not been on the knews but in Taiwan there has been alot of war going on. Its not a great place to be. THere are many violent outbreaks.



Sterre, is he going as a member of the U.S. armed forces, or as part of a private security force?  And how did he get involved with Taiwan's internal affairs?


----------



## Drac (Sep 1, 2006)

Swordlady said:
			
		

> is he going as a member of the U.S. armed forces, or as part of a private security force?


 
Ya beat me to asking that....Good question...


----------



## HKphooey (Sep 1, 2006)

Here is a website for an organization which monitors conflicts around the world.

http://www.crisisgroup.org/home/index.cfm?id=1179&l=1


----------



## Brad Dunne (Sep 8, 2006)

I wouldn't think the U.S. Military is going to be envolved in a Taiwan struggle, they have more than enough on their plate as it is, so I am assuming that this must be a contracted security force being assembled.  My thinking is that he's going into the lion's den and there is no real backup to either assist or save him if things get totally on a war like footing. I wish him well, but I think he should re-think his position on this situation.


----------



## KenpoSterre (Sep 8, 2006)

too late. hes already in taiwan going under training and will go into the forces pretty soon.


----------



## KenpoSterre (Sep 8, 2006)

he is doing it to help the country and for the benefits...college for three children, money, dental care, health care for his children. He has to do it. thank-you for the well wishes.


----------



## John Brewer (Sep 8, 2006)

My thoughts and prayers are with him.


----------



## lkenpo (Sep 21, 2006)

Good luck and stay safe


----------

